
Facebook wields new weapon in battle against revenge porn - uladzislau
https://www.cnet.com/au/news/facebook-wields-new-weapon-in-battle-against-revenge-porn/
======
Kalium
This is a real issue that hurts real people. Kudos to Facebook for finding a
decent way to address this issue with kindness and empathy.

My sole concern is the potential this has for giving the copyright world the
"take down and stay down" super-DMCA notice they've been chasing for a long
time. Now it's been shown to be implementable.

------
chis
I strongly disagree with them using this for messenger. Facebook has a real
opportunity to take over for text/email, and introducing censorship would be
very unfortunate.

